# There is something wrong here.



## dano (8 Jan 2004)

I have just came home from Parade night at the Lorne Scots armories just like every other week.

From what I have experienced today was total confusion and lack of Espirit De Corps.

I was standing outside the Armories an hour (Which I usually do to keep an eye on early comers, on my on accord by the way.) before the doors we‘re open for non-drill team members in 15-Below temp with wind. After a while, members show up.
A group of 4 civilians, 3 black 1 white, which was not at all odd in Brampton, I analyze as well as figure out  that they are the usual "crowd" in these parts.
With their HUGE jackets, pants down to their knees, one with an Afro and the other looking like he‘s 21.
I was staring at them hoping they would see me and respond. Which undoubtly they did.
When they passed me, one quietly responded by saying 
"Dumb, White ***, he can‘t do nothing(Laughs at the end)" 

From that point, I knew they we‘re trouble.
3 of the 4, five minutes later, left the armories obviously not able to join.

The one left apparently had been enrolled here before, a few years back. He was reinstated his old rank of M/Cpl 
(Which literally left my jaw hanging)

He had quit, when you quit I know you do not get you‘re rank reinstated. I found it utterly profound that this thug wannabe had received rank netalone the rank of M/Cpl!

I admit I was very jealous, I worked hard for my stripes. He got his in a flash. I understand that he may HAVE been qualified, and been in a while, though the facts of his past to me are unknown other then what fellow NCO(s) told me about him.

Personally if you ask me, I think my CO is letting him back in because he is a body, a body which will increase our-budget for next year.
I agree, the need of the many out-weight the need of the few. But this is just plainly un-moral. 

The Cadet in question has obviously no intention in being a half-decent leader if not then even stay. If my CO wants body count, good lord, pick someone who at least does not look like their going to rob then burn down the place.

But besides the CO, I‘m terribly lost.
"I know now how it feels when someone joins, and before you know it in 10months their almost a senior, the fellow seniors Iâ€™m sure felt this way" for it was I who I described above.(In the paragraph)
But it is not my problem if I give a sh**.
It is a problem when someone does not!

I‘m thinking of ways on how I‘m going to deal with this guy. I‘m thinking talk to him, try and understand how he thinks, what he thinks, and leadership ability, then expressing them up the chain of command. For it is my Duty as well as responsibility.

But I think thatâ€™s not enough, and thatâ€™s why I‘m posting this, I need some advice from you guys. Cadet or not, I‘m open to suggestions even comments. Bring forth you‘re ideas and knowledge.

**** if Iâ€™m going to let this guy slip out the ranks.


Thank you in advance.


----------



## Cadet810 (8 Jan 2004)

Have full confidence in yourself.
it is to soon to say what that MCPL is like.
Give it 2-3 weeks , try to work with him not against. 

Post again in few weeks if things do not work out.
I‘ll give you more help.

This is just the beginning ...don‘t be to caught up in this situation.

Good luck.


----------



## dano (8 Jan 2004)

That is a valid point.
But instead, I‘m looking for a formula of the solution.

Thank you for you‘re vote of confidence though.


----------



## Spartan (8 Jan 2004)

Saying the MCpl rank is one where leadership should develop, give them a position where leadership has to  have the chance to foster, 
if they are poop disturbers, give them the serious talk about what leadership is and is not,
you can‘t make anyone stay, work hard or become dedicated to the unit
all you can do is give them the knowledge that you have acquired, and see how they apply it.

i have a hunch though that this cadet may be back on strength (for money/camp slots) 
and not out of personal preference.... Honestly ones with crap attitudes won‘t stick around in the long run... try and work with this cadet but do develop your other juniors as well.


----------



## elscotto937 (14 Jan 2004)

Dano,
 No formula exists, at least not one that I know of. I do understand your frustration, but with that know that this type of things are going on in every Corps across Canada, and that it is not limited to the Cadet organization.Really, the only thing that you can do is show yourself to be a professional and your leaf will be held in higher regard than the others.


----------



## Franko (14 Jan 2004)

I can‘t believe I‘m saying this but well said Scott937.

Dano...don‘t worry about this guy. He quit before, he‘ll be gone soon. As soon as the old reasons for why he quit before start popping up, he‘ll be out of there. If he can‘t do the job of a Mcpl the CO SHOULD take his leaf away, it‘s only an appointment NOT a promotion anyway. If he can‘t lead by example then the Snr NCOs should pick up on this and be on him right away. If not, they‘re as bad as he is.

As Scott937 said be professional and lead. Don‘t worry about what this guy said to you or about you. Let your actions and deportment speak for you. You‘ll be a better NCO for it and your troops will benefit from your example.

Cheers


----------



## Cadet810 (16 Jan 2004)

> Originally posted by Dano:
> [qb] That is a valid point.
> But instead, I‘m looking for a formula of the solution.
> 
> Thank you for you‘re vote of confidence though. [/qb]


Your actions and your moves is the formula.

Show him what is "right"...and wrong.

How is it going so far with the other M/Cpl?


----------



## AirCon (20 Jan 2004)

Well, here‘s my take on this issue....

DON‘T get caught up in this and let it upset you.  As a former Navy League Cadet and Royal Canadian Sea Cadet I can relate to what you are thinking at the moment (at the moment - being the key phrase!)

In my senior years in Navy League, we had a graduating class (to Sea Cadets) that left 3 important positions to be filled.  The first (and most prestigeous) was Corp Chief Petty Officer followed by Gunnery Petty Officer and Regulating Petty Officer.  I, like you, tried to always go the extra mile in the Corp.  However, the appointment to Corp Chief went to another cadet whom I had a slight seniority advantage over and in my own opinion I had a more enthusiastic approach to the Corp.  Was I disappointed?, you bet I was.  That should have been me I thought.  Oh well!  Oh by the way, that year, our Corp ended up ranked the top Navy League Cadet Corp in the Province of Ontario and #1 in Canada.

When I graduated to the Royal Canadian Sea Cadets I rose through the ranks to Petty Officer 2nd Class.  At that time I was a member of our Corp Band.  The appointment of Band Petty Officer was open between myself and another Cadet Petty Officer 2nd Class who had the slight advantage of seniority while I had a slight advantage of musician profinciency.  He got the appointment.  Was I disappointed?, you bet I was....and by the way again..our Corp ended up ranked the top Sea Cadet Corp in the Province of Ontario and #2 in Canada.  Our band was top ranked in Canada for profinciency with a Cadet Corps under 100 Cadets.

You will note, that in all the accomplishments that were achieved, I did not use "I" but rather "our."  It wasn‘t because "I" was the sole reason we achieved these honours, but rather "we" did which includes the above mentioned Cadet appointments.  Don‘t let it get personal.  You are now in a position of leadership.  If your Cadets see you in a crappy mood, guess what..."s*** rolls downhill" and they WILL emulate you!!  

Do the best you can as a Cadet in a leadership roll and if you do, great things WILL happen for you AND your beloved Corp!!

PS: After Sea Cadets I spent 5 great years in the Army Reserves!  From "Woggie" to "Pongo"...I loved it all!!

Cheers

Wayne


----------



## XXL (29 Jun 2006)

Dano said:
			
		

> A group of 4 civilians, 3 black 1 white, which was not at all odd in Brampton, I analyze as well as figure out  that they are the usual "crowd" in these parts.
> With their HUGE jackets, pants down to their knees, one with an Afro and the other looking like he‘s 21.
> I was staring at them hoping they would see me and respond. Which undoubtly they did.



just wondering, why were you looking at them in the first place? because of the way they are dressed.you deserve what you got. it seems to me like your a little racist. and that no one else that replied didnt say anything about his comments shows their attitudes as well.


----------



## Krisz (29 Jun 2006)

XXL -

From what I read, there, he wanted to see how they'd react to his presence. He wasn't being rude, or doing anything to goad them, he was merely trying to figure out if they'd do anything that would be, in the end, a bad thing for him.

He also didn't say that no one else replied, either. He just stated that one of them said these things. Please read between the lines and be a conscientious poster next time. 

Cheers,
Krisz

P.S. - I understand where you're coming from. But it's just not appropriate to judge unless you know more about the circumstances.


----------



## Burrows (29 Jun 2006)

Right.  Things more than two years old can be left without flaming and making yourself look like a complete moron.


----------

